# Hard starting atv



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

My sons' 79cc Yamaha is not starting, it's an auto clutch, I can try turning that thing over forever and it rarely starts, when I tow it or push him and have him pop it in 1st gear it fires right up and runs fine, as long as the engine is warmed up it can be shut down and restarted, when it sits overnight it's right back to not starting again...a buddy says it could be the battery, I've charged it up and it still won't start....any ideas on this? thanks in advance......


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I gather from your post that it's electric start and it turns over but won't start, correct?

Do you have fresh gas and a clean air filter and clean spark plugs in it?

When it won't start, did you ever pull the plug (s) and see if they're wet or dry?

Will it start if you use ether?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

What model and size is it? Two or four stroke engine? Does it have electric start? Its only an issue when its cold? Have you tried a new spark plug? If so are you sure its the correct one? (Heat range) Have you tried starting fluid/gas into the carb? It kinda sounds like the chokes not working. Is the choke cable or lever activated? Out of adjusted chokes cause all kinds of problems!


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks for the replies , I forgot to mention it is an elec start, it is a 4 stroke, 79cc, when the problem 1st occurred I replaced spark plug with one recommended in the manual, cleaned air filter and added octane booster to the gas, I haven't tried starter fluid or ether.....I'll look at the choke as you suggested, I haven't done that yet....I'm gonna repl air filter when I do an oil change, gotta get this running for ice fishing season...my Honda atvs always start right up, never a problem....thanks guys.....


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like it could be a fuel prob. to me. Check fuel lines, Try draining the fuel bowl on the carb. it may have water in it.


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I'll make sure the choke is ok, then check the carb...I didn't think it was a carb prob because when we push it and pop it in gear it starts right up and runs perfect, no hesitation or bogging down at all, idles just fine....if I work on the carb I'll drain the gas tank and refill it also....won't happen til next week though, as the atv is up north right now...if I can I'll report back with the fix...thanks for all the suggestions...maybe I'll swap the battery out with the other atv, see if that makes a difference....thanks guys......


----------

